# Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen



## heiko-rech (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

in einem anderen Tread ging es ja darum, dass ich meinen Besatz ändern wollte:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27641

Ich möchte in deisem gesonderten Thema einmal meine Erfahrungen mit Goldfischen und Sonnenbarschen in einem kleinen Teich schildern. Vielleicht als Anregung und Gedankenanstoß für andere Besitzer kleiner Teiche.

Erst einmal meine "Goldfischgeschichte"

Wie viele andere auch habe ich meine Teichlaufbahn mit einem Miniteich mit ca. 200L begonnen. Wie viele andere auch, habe ich den Fehler gemacht dort Fische einzusetzen. Sind ja erst 3cm groß usw. Es waren 3 Goldfische und zwei Schubunkin.

Nachdem ich den Fehler eingesehen habe (dieses Forum kannte ich noch nicht) wurde beschlossen einen größeren Teich zu bauen. Dei Fische überwinterten in einem Aquarium, was soweit gut funkionierte.

Der neue Teich wurde gebaut, die Fische zogen um. Einer der Goldfische starb wenige Wochen später. Ins Aquarium kamen dann Schleierschwänze. Auf Anraten eines Zoohändlers. Das Becken wurde zu klein, die Fische kamen in den Teich. 3 Stück. 

Damit es kein Nachwuchsproblem gab, zogen zwei männlche __ Sonnenbarsche ein. Zwei aus dem Grund, damit einer nicht so alleine ist. Hielt ich für besser.

So, nun waren also 9 Fische im Teich.

Wie viele andere auch, hatte ich so manches Problem mit dem Filter, aber das nur am Rande.

Im Sommer starb der erste __ Schleierschwanz.

Den Winter haben alle, bis auch einen Schleierschwanz überlebt.

Diesen Frühling entschloss ich mich keinen Filter zu installieren, die Pflanzen sollten das regeln. Funktionierte sogar, die Wasserwerte waren in Ordnung.

Die Fische sind inzwischen gewachsen. Nur der verbleibende Schleierschwanz nicht. Er kommt kaum ans Futter, wenn es mal welches gibt und wird von den beiden Sonnenbarschen gejagt. 

Auch die anderne Fische werden gejagt und auch gegenseitig lassen sich die nun schon recht großen __ Barsche nicht in Ruhe. Es herrscht sehr viel Unruhe unter den Fischen. Desweiteren lassen die Goldis die Pflanzen nicht in Ruhe, Wie sollen sie also wachsen und für gutes Wasser sorgen?

Mitlerweile überlege ich mir, die Fische abzugeben. Der Schleierschwanz ist stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und hat zwei große Wunden.

Ich habe mich dann entschlossen ALLE Fische abzugeben. Ein neues Zuhause wurde gefunden, in einem größeren Teich.

Heute dann die große Fangaktion. Macht keinen Spaß und ist für die Fische ein großer Stress. Hoffentlich schadet es ihnen nicht so sehr wie den Pflanzen, die dabei stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.

Der Schleierschwanz war zum Teil bei lebendigem Leibe gefressen worden. Ich habe ihn von seinem Leiden erlösen müssen, was wirklich nicht schön ist.


Mein Fazit:
Mir kommen so schnell keine Fische mehr in den Teich. Ich bin mitlerweile zu der Überzeugung gelangt, dass alles unter 10.000 Litern Fischfrei bleiben sollte. Solange ich also keinen Teich dieser Größe habe, werde ich wohl keine Fische mehr draußen halten.

Wer also in einem so kleinen Teich Goldfische halten möchte, sollte wissen, was er da macht. Ebenso verhällt es sich mit Sonnenbarschen. Sie sind keine problemlose Geburtenkontrolle.

Dieser Beitrag soll als Erfahrungsbericht für alle dienen, die mit dem Gedanken spielen, Fische in einen kleinen teich zu setzen.

Bitte keine Goldfische und keine Sonnenbarsche!

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Padis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Klasse Heiko,

ich wünschte mir, das noch mehr Mini-Teich Besitzer den Schneid hätten
so Selbstkritisch zu sein.
Das Du Deine Erfahrungen hier öffentlich niedergeschrieben hast regt
vieleicht an.
Ich verneige mich vor Dir.


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo,


Padis schrieb:


> Das Du Deine Erfahrungen hier öffentlich niedergeschrieben hast regt
> vieleicht an.



Es gibt einen schönen Spruch: 
Lerne aus den Fehlern anderer, du hast nicht die Zeit alle Fehler selbst zu machen.


Padis schrieb:


> Ich verneige mich vor Dir.


Das muss nicht sein.

Ich denke jeder darf Fehler machen, man muss halt dazu stehen und daraus lernen. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## KTB (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Auch von mir Respekt. 
Wenn man dann mal sieht wie manche Züchter bis zu 50 Koi versch. größen in so kleinen Becken halten nur um sie besser betrachten zu können.
Die Formel 1000L / Koi ist dann ja wohl sehr zu bezweifeln, zumal ich gestehen muss das ich auch 3 Koi 4 Goldfische und einen __ Sterlet halte, der gem. Koi Züchter max 60cm groß werden soll, dazu wurde aber schon genug geschrieben...
Ich persönlich denke das, wenn ein Teich ungefähr um die 10.000 Liter hat und eine ausreichende tiefe Zone inkl. passender Filteranlage vorhanden ist (min. 1,70m) dürfte die Besatzmenge-/ art schon ein wenig anders aussehen. 
Ich habe auch mit einem 800 Liter Fertigteich angefangen und dort inkl. vieler Pflanzen mit 4 Goldfischen angefangen, die Fische konnten dank Teichheizer sogar den Winter überstehen, das  die Haltung in dem Fall nicht vertretbar war, habe ich auch später erst einsehen wollen.
Man lernt aus seinen Fehlern und hoffentlich nicht auf Kosten unserer Teichbewohner, denn für die tragen wir die Verantwortung. :beten

Grüße 
Sven


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

also ich finde, das ihr einwenig übertreibt...
habe einen kleinen teich, 1500l sind ca. 10 goldfische drin und 5 goldelritzen, keinen filter nur eine pumpe..
das wasser ist optisch ok
mittlerweile haben wir 2 __ frösche und 2 __ molche...und die fische vermehren sich auch..
also was kann an der haltung schlecht sein?????????
die tiere haben bisher jeden winter über lebt, ohne technik....nur den __ reiher haben sie nicht überlebt...
das man vielleicht einige rassen nicht zusammen halten darf, darüber sollte man sich gedanken machen...und __ barsche sind nun mal __ raubfische...
so nun bin ich auf eure antwort gespannt:-D
gruß andre


----------



## Padis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

@ Andre,

sei mir nicht böse, aber vieleicht ziehst Du mal mit Deiner Familie in die wunderschöne Gartenhütte.
Und denk dran, " Die Fische können auch nicht ihre Meinung sagen."


----------



## scholzi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hi Leute
@Andre


> also was kann an der haltung schlecht sein?????????


Als normal Sterblicher kann man gar nicht beurteilen ob es einen Fisch schlecht oder gut geht...
Viele denken, wenn Fische aus dem Wasser springen fühlen sie sich wohl.... was ich schon alles gehört hab...
Dazu kommt die Wassertemperatur, die bei einer Pfütze unnatürlich hoch steigt....(du würdest auch bei 40 Grad überleben aber eben nur überleben und das ist von leben weit entfernt)
Du kannst uns bestimmt auch nicht  deine Wasserwerte nennen...stimmts? aber das es deinen Fischen gut geht, dass weißt du natürlich
Goldfische würden sich außerdem noch in Jauche fortpflanzen um ihre Art zu erhalten.....soviel zum Thema ....."Die Fische vermehren sich ja, den muß es gut gehen"


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

also habt ihr alle mit euren fischen geredet und wißt das es denen gut geht....ist klar..
woher wißt ihr denn, ob eure fische sich wohlfühlen, ist es für den fisch der richtige ph-wert oder sonst was???
der fisch kann euch auch nicht sagen, ob die werte, die IHR für richtig haltet die richtigen sind...
und ich denke, klares wasser, wenig algen und die entsprechende fauna und flora sprechen für sich, trotz das der teich so klein ist...
die wasser werte brauch ich auch nicht, weil ich eine natürlich anzeige habe...schaut mal nach, welche tiere anzeige für sauberes wasser sind.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Nabend 

@Heiko: Sehr schöne Selbsteinschätzung 
*
@all: Bitte teilt nur eure Meinung mit, persönliche Anfeindungen werden Kommentarlos gelöscht.
*
Wäre klasse wenn diese Diskussion im Rahmen bleibt, weil sie doch sehr interessant für alle ist.

_______________________________________________________________________

Ich selber bin der Meinung das Koi in einem 3000 Liter Teich nichts zu suchen haben, aber gegen ein paar Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin ist nichts einzuwenden denke ich.
Ein Teich mit 3000 Liter ohne Filterung sehe ich als Grenzwertig an.

Mein Teichlein hat knapp 40.000 Liter mit 29 Koi Besatz, das ist mir persönlich schon zu viel und werde das auch ändern (Angebot folgt im Biete-Forum)


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

wieso reiten alle auf filterung rum...??
wenn entsprechend pflanzen drin sind und eine entsprechende reinigung gemacht wird (bei uns einmal im jahr im frühjahr) dann sollte das doch ok sein, oder nicht??
wie würde eurer meinung nach, mein teich aussehen?? braun, veralgt, fische tot auf der oberfläche????


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich halte mittlerweile seit fünf Jahren,
__ Sonnenbarsche und Goldfische zusammen, und das in 8000 ltr. (also unter 10000...:beten)

Seitdem hatte ich noch keine Verluste die auf diese Kombi zurückzuführen sind, auch habe ich noch keine Frasspuren an den Goldfischen erkennen können.

Seit Jahren immer den gleichen Besatz, keine Krankheiten jedoch auch keine Vermehrung.

Ich denke mal es kommt davon, das...

unser Teich sehr gut strukturiert und bepflanzt ist, (vor allem unter Wasser...)
relativ gut gefiltert wird,
wir die Wasserwerte kennen, und auch damit was anfangen können, 
der Teich ab und an gepflegt wird,
die Teichtiefe genügend ist...usw.

Einfach eine Formel zu schreiben unter 10000 ltr. läuft nichts mit Fischen halte ich für dahergezogenes Forentamtam.

Das es anders geht zeigt ja wohl unser Teich.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

super jochen,
du triffst es genau auf dem punkt...ich danke dir für deinen beitrag
es werden hier pauschal aussagen gemacht und auf filter, werte rumgeritten, obwohl man die feinheiten nicht kennt.
außerdem wie jochen schon sagt: der erfolg zeigt es doch, das es auch anders geht....und dem schließ ich mich an, mein teich läuft....
gruß andre


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo,


scholzi schrieb:


> Als normal Sterblicher kann man gar nicht beurteilen ob es einen Fisch schlecht oder gut geht...



Stimmt vollkommen. Daher muss man eben auch unterscheiden, ob man einen Fisch "nur" halten will, oder ob man ihn *artgerecht *halten will. Die artgerechte Haltung kann man sehr wohl beurteilen, indem man die Gegebenheiten mit denen vergleicht, unter denen die Tiere in der freien Natur vorkommen. Und wenn man es hier genau nimmt, spielen da die Wasserwerte auch eine Rolle. 

Bei reinen Zierfischen wird es nun schwierig, da diese ja in der Freien Natur nicht vorkommen. Beim __ Goldfisch müßte man also den __ Giebel als Referenz für arttypisches Verhalten und Gewässervoraussetzungen nehmen.



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @all: Bitte teilt nur eure Meinung mit, persönliche Anfeindungen werden Kommentarlos gelöscht.


Das wäre schön, denn in den letzten Wochen gab es wieder einmal genug Besatz- Diskusionen. Daher dachte ich auch ich stelle mal meine eigenen Erfahrungen ein wenig selbstkritisch vor. Vielleicht traut sich ja der eine oder ander auch noch. Denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass meine Fischlaufbahn keine Ausnahme darstellt.



jochen schrieb:


> Einfach eine Formel zu schreiben unter 10000 ltr. läuft nichts mit Fischen halte ich für dahergezogenes Forentamtam.


Sorry, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte auf keinen Fall den Fischexperten raushängen lassen, der irgendwelche Richtwerte vorgibt. Vom Experten bin ich meilenweit entfernt.

Ich hätte wohl schreiben sollen:
_Ich bin mitlerweile* für mich*  zu der Überzeugung gelangt, dass alles unter 10.000 Litern Fischfrei bleiben sollte. _



jochen schrieb:


> Das es anders geht zeigt ja wohl unser Teich.



Und aus diesem Grund, ist mein erstes Posting auch sehr ausführlich. Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an Mein Beitrag zeigt meine Teich- Situation und meine Entscheidung. Lediglich als Gedankenanstoß gedacht und nicht als Angriff auf alle, die in kleinen Teichen Fische halten.  

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo Heiko,

ich persönlich fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen,
mich ärgert nur immer in Foren (welchen auch immer) irgendwelche Pauschalisierungen ohne jeglichen Hintergrund zu lesen.
Einer schreibt vor, die nächsten tippseln es nach.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nur noch spärlich schreibe.

Und genau die von dir eingestellte Pauschalisierung von 10 000 ltr, lies mich wieder zum Tippseln anfangen.

Ich bin der Meinung nicht die Literzahl macht es,
sondern der Aufbau, die Struktur und natürlich auch die Tiefe eines Teiches sind massgebend für das Wohl der Fische.

Wobei eine Untergrenze gibt es natürlich, diese möchte ich aber nicht von einer Literzahl ausmachen, sondern von den obengenanten Dingen wie Struktur usw.
Man müsste immer so einen Teich selbst sehen können um zu urteilen.
Es gibt bestimmt Teiche mit 25 000 ltr. die ideenlos hergestellt wurden in denen zB. Goldfische baddeln, die sich in einem gut angelegten 7000 ltr. Teich mit Sicherheit wohler fühlen würden.

Überhängende Ufer,
 durch Wurzeln und Steinaufbauten sich bietende Reviere zB. wären nur zwei Anregungen dafür. 
Mit Pflanzen lässt sich ebenfalls viel machen, hier gehts aber nicht um die schönen Blüten oberhalb des Wasserspiegels und am Teichrand, sondern wie bei meinen vorigen Beitrag schon angedeutet, mit Pflanzen unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Padis (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

@ Jochen,

Heiko hat halt schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und daraus seine Konsequenz gezogen,
zum Wohl der Fische. Und er hat geschrieben das für ihn es kein Fischteich mehr unter
10.000 Litern geben wird. Der Rest ergab sich aus dem Dialog. jemand anders hat auch geschrieben Koi`s nicht unter 10.000.
Du musst doch aber zugeben das Dein Teich mit 8000 Litern und einer Tiefe von 1,60 Metern
nicht zu vergleichen ist mit 1500 Litern und 37 cm.
Ich weiss nur meine Flachwasserzone ist etwa auch so tief, bis zu 50 cm, ist direkt mit dem Schwimmteich verbunden, es kann also ein Wärmeaustauch stattfinden. Wenn ich dort
die Blätter und Algen einsammle ist das Wasser doch recht warm.


----------



## jochen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo,



Padis schrieb:


> Du musst doch aber zugeben das Dein Teich mit 8000 Litern und einer Tiefe von 1,60 Metern
> nicht zu vergleichen ist mit 1500 Litern und 37 cm.
> .




eben...

und genau deswegen bin ich gegen Pauschalisierung irgendwelcher Literzahlen.

Ich schätze auch das Heiko diese Entscheidung für sich getroffen hat, ich halte sie aber nicht für zwingend nötig.

Das jemand Fische in einem Teich von knapp 40 cm hält, dafür kann ich nichts...:friede

Grüss Euch,

Jochen.


----------



## gecko73 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

nichts desto trotz gibt der erfolg mir recht...
ich hatte noch nie übermäßig grünes wasser, keine chemie im teich (was meiner meinung nach völliger schwachsinn ist, außer evtl. bei krankheiten) , keine toten fische, selbst ohne belüftung in dem letzten, strengen winter...und das sich jetzt molch und frosch zugezogen haben, zeigt das die wasserqualität halbwegs gut ist..
aber wenn es euch ein wenig beruhigt, im juli wird der teich neu gemacht, mehr pflanzzone und auch tiefer, mit bachlauf und stellt euch vor, denke über einen filter nach....unglaublich oder??

aber wo wir die experten hier gerade vereinigt haben: ich weiß noch nicht wie ich den bachlauf gestalten soll, habe dazu auch noch nicht viel im forum gefunden.
meine, einfach nur einen bachlauf, oder mit zwischenstufen und bepflanzung??wenn bepflanzung, wie oft muß das wasser laufen und wie sieht es im winter aus???
vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier helfen, oder mich auf entsprechenden thread verweisen..

auch wenn wir hier doch unterschiedlicher meinung sind, trotzdem schon mal danke für eure anregungen...

gruß andre


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Guten Morgen euch alle,

ich halte seit über 10 Jahren Goldfische in meinem kleinen Teich. Außer Verluste durch Neuzugänge vor ca. 3 Jahren, die ich auch nach mehreren Monaten leider erlösen musste, fühlen sich die Fische wohl. Ich hatte leichtgläubig Fische von einer Bekannten übernommen...

Das der Teich etwas klein ist, ist klar. Die Fische wachsen, brauchen mehr Platz. Ich werde aus diesem Grund dieses Jahr erweitern. Nachwuchs hatte ich erstmals dieses Jahr. Zwei Fische. Also Geburtenkontrolle bisher nicht nötig, da ich auch kaum füttere. Der Fehler bei Heiko waren wohl die __ Barsche. Das sollte man sich in einem begrenzten Teich vorher überlegen. Ich hätte auch gerne noch den ein oder anderen Fisch. Verzichte aber, da ich jedes Jahr auf Nachwuchs hoffe:beten, auf Neuzugänge.

Natürlich macht es auch die Anzahl der Fische. Ich hatte die ersten Jahre nur 4 Fische drin

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Zu dem Thema Teichgröße und Fischhaltung gibt es ja nun schon den einen oder anderen Thread hier im Forum. 
Eigentlich kann man ja nur fast gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen, das ein Teich um so größer er ist um so stabiler läuft und es bei kleinen Teichen öfter zu Ausfällen kommt. 

Man muss doch hier im Forum nur mal das Krankheitenunterforum aufmerksam lesen und dann mal bei den Postings auf die Teichgröße schauen. Da sollte jedem klar werden, das die ganzen Krankheitsfälle sich in kleinen Teichen häufen und es im Ernstfall häufiger zu komplettverlusten kommt. 

Natuerlich ist es so, das immer wieder Leute behaupten werden, man könne auch ohne Gurt Autofahren und wird trotzdem nicht schwer verletzt. Auch hier wird aber jedem klar, das das Risiko ohne Gurt höher ist und es dann zu Komplettausfällen kommt , wenn was passiert. 

Natuerlich halten Händler die Fische oft in viel zu kleinen Becken. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz, Händler präsentieren Ihre Tomatenpflänzchen auch in sehr kleinen Töpchen. Werden denn da gesunde kräftige Tomaten draus in den kleinen Töpfchen ? Doch auch nur dann, wenn ich das nicht bei mir im Garten in ein größeres Töpfchen setze. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo

wegen des schleierschwanzes...
in meinem alten teich hatte ich u.a. ebenfalls einen __ schleierschwanz.
er wurde immer runder vom körperbau und eigentlich paddelte er mehr als er schwimmen konnte.
ich denke , daraus resultierend ist er für __ raubfische ein opfer, weil er einfach nicht flüchten kann.
mein alter teich hatte ca5000 l und war eher wie ein biotop aufgebaut.viele pflanzen, aber auch steine , zwischen denen sich permanent unrat und schmodder ansammelte.der filter ( trotz beratung in einem *fachgeschäft*) völlig unterdimensioniert und im 3 tage rhythmus zu reinigen.
__ kröten, __ molche, __ frösche waren immer da und vermehrten sich fleißig, wie auch die fische.
ergebnis waren permanet krankheiten und todesfälle.
erst seit ich internet  und dieses forum gefunden habe  konnte ich die notwendigen konsequenzen ziehen.
fehler macht man nicht mutwillig und ganz gewiss wollte ich, wie sicher auch viele andere, den tieren keinen schaden zufügen.
wichtig finde ich, daraus zu lernen und dinge zu ändern, die ganz offensichtlich falsch sind.

und nochwasn deutschland ist meines wissens das mindestmaß für hundezwinger 9m².
wenn man ehrlich und bei verstand ist mutet man das auch keinem hund zu.der kann sich allerdings bemerkbar machen...
es gibt  einen unterschied zwischen überleben und leben.

MfG
ulla


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
erstmal Heiko Respekt für deinen ehrlichen Erfahrungsbericht.
Wobei man ganz klar die Fischhaltung nicht nur von der Teichgröße sondern
eben auch von der Fischgröße abhängig machen sollte. 
Ich las im Vorfeld viel Lektüre und für mich stand fest, daß aufgrund des begrenzten
Platzangebotes und Tiefenangebotes eben nur kleine Fische in Frage kommen.
Aber auch ich habe nach wie vor meine Gewissensbisse, da sich erstens meine
__ Moderlieschen sehr gut vermehren und ich auch noch allerlei __ Frösche und __ Molche 
als Bewohner habe.
Da ich eben auch im Süden von Bayern wohne und wir jedes Jahr extrem lange Winter
haben, (heuer eine Eisschicht von 30cm), steht für mich bereits jetzt schon fest,
daß ich nächstes Jahr definitiv noch um einiges Vergrößern bzw. vertiefen werde.
Auch stand für mich fest, daß ich einen naturnahen Teich haben wollte und somit
auf Technik bzw. Filter verzichten will.
Der Erfolg gibt mir momentan recht, Wassersicht sehr gut, Unterwasserpflanzen (viele)
wachsen auch gut.
Was mich oft stört, wenn ich dann Teichprofile sehe von unter 3000 Liter und dann noch
von 20 oder mehr Goldfischen lese, da kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Aber wiegesagt das Thema ist schon oft genug breit geschrieben worden.
In meinen Augen sind die eigentlichen Übeltäter die Verkäufer, da gehört normal
Aufklärung für den Kunden gemacht und nicht nur der Profit oder der Umsatz in den
Vordergrund.
Aber ich hoffe dass eben solche Erfahrungsberichte die Heiko geschrieben hat,
dazu beitragen, daß mehr Fische oder andere Teichbebohner artgerecht gehalten werden.
Ich bin der Meinung auch kleine Fische können große Freude machen - vor allem
wenn man sie sieht.
lg Markus


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind die eigentlichen Übeltäter die Verkäufer, da gehört normal
> Aufklärung für den Kunden gemacht und nicht nur der Profit oder der Umsatz in den
> Vordergrund.



Es ist natürlich praktisch wenn man einen Schuldigen gefunden hat. Aber aus Verkäufersicht kann ich Dir sagen, das viele Kunden doch gar nicht fair und ehrlich beraten werden wollen. Und wenn Du von einer Sache ab rätst, dann ist im nächsten Geschäft einer, der ins Horn des Kunden bläst und der macht dann den Umsatz. 
Was müsste denn eigentlich ein __ Goldfisch kosten, wenn sich der Verkäufer da erst mal ne halbe Stunde Zeit nimmt um die Haltungsbeingungen zu diskutieren und zu erörtern. 
Ein Großteil der Fische wird heute auch einfach so im Discount, Baumarkt oder Gartencenter gekauft. Auch wenn die meisten Ketten mehr und mehr auch wieder auf Service und Beratung setzen liegt es doch in der Natur der Sache das bei dem großen Anteil an ungelernten Kräften im Einzelhandel die durchschnittliche Beratungsqualität sehr gering ist. 
Jeder der ein Tier hält ist meiner Meinung nach erst mal selber dafür verantwortlich sich zu informieren, was fuer Haltungsbedingungen dafür notwendig sind. Der Handel kann dieses Wissen aus o.g. Gründen nur sehr bedingt vermitteln, zumal da natuerlich auch noch eigene wirtschaftliche Interessen eine Rolle spielen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo Wuzzel, 


> Aber aus Verkäufersicht kann ich Dir sagen, das viele Kunden doch gar nicht fair und ehrlich beraten werden wollen. Und wenn Du von einer Sache ab rätst, dann ist im nächsten Geschäft einer, der ins Horn des Kunden bläst und der macht dann den Umsatz.


da stimme ich dir zu.


> Jeder der ein Tier hält ist meiner Meinung nach erst mal selber dafür verantwortlich sich zu informieren, was fuer Haltungsbedingungen dafür notwendig sind


doch die meisten holen sich halt die Information beim Verkäufer und wenn dieser
mangels Zeit, bzw. Fachwissen nur bedingt Hilfe bieten kann, ist doch dies sehr häufig eine
Ursache für einen falschen bzw. Überbesatz.
Die letztendliche Entscheidung liegt allerdings immer beim Käufer.
Aber wollen wir das Thema nicht mehr breiter treten.
Ich will auch keinem Verkäufer zu nahe treten, denn viele machen ihren Job auch 
nach bestem Wissen. Nur absichtliche Falschinformationen aus Profitgründen ist aus meiner
Sicht ein no go.
Ich bekam z.B meine Fische bei einem großen Gartencenter in Süddeutschland (De..er)
da sie aber zu wenig hatten, bekam ich von der Verkäuferin sogar noch eine Privat-
adresse, der noch die selben Fische hatte.
lg Markus


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo,


Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Der Fehler bei Heiko waren wohl die __ Barsche.



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Und genau das wollte ich auch mit meinen Schilderungen darlegen. Denn sehr oft werden __ Sonnenbarsche als Geburtenkontrolle, teils uneingeschränkt  empfohlen. Man sollte dabei einfach noch ein wenig mehr bedenken, als die Tatsache, dass es keinen Fischnachwuchs mehr gibt. In einem kleinen Teich können Sonnenbarsche viele Probleme bereiten.

Sonnenbarsche würde ich daher nur noch bedingt empfehlen. Der Teich muss, wie Jochen so schön geschrieben hat entsprechend strukturiert sein.

Noch was zum Fischnachwuchs:
Ich habe gemerkt, wie schwer es ist Fische herauszufangen. Das sollte man unbedingt beachten! Dazu wurden hier auch schon empfehlungen gegeben (Reuse bauen). Mit einem Kescher ist dass sehr schwierig! Es hört sich leicht an, den NAchwuchs fange ich raus und verschenke ihn. Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo Heiko.

Ich sehe es wie Goldi.

Dein Problem ist m.M.n. erstens, dass es zwei __ Barsche waren (diese sind nun mal Revier bildend + verteidigend) und dazu noch einen von "Natur aus" (ist natürlich so gezüchtet) langsamen __ Schleierschwanz in einem relativ kleinen Teich vergesellschaftet hattest. 
Schleierschwänze sind nur bedingt für Teiche geeignet, da oftmals anfälliger und eben langsamer beim Fressen.


Als fischlose Teichbesitzerin finde ich Deinen Entschluß jedoch sehr gut.


----------



## berlag (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich halte einige Notropis im Teich die ich gelegentlich mit lebenden schwarzen Mückenlarven füttere. Die Mückenlarven züchte ich in einem Eimer und wenn sie groß genug sind fange ich sie mit einen engmaschigen Kescher heraus. Wenn ich mit dem Kescher an den Teich gehe und ihn ins Wasser eintauche wissen die Notropis mittlerweile schon bescheid und sind sofort zur Stelle. Dadurch haben sie überhaupt keine Angst vor dem Fangnetz (denn Fangnetz heißt = gleich gibts Futter). Und wenn es einmal sein müßte könnte man sie dadurch auch recht einfach herausfangen. Z.B.beim Algen entfernen mit einem anderen größeren Kescher muß ich immer aufpassen daß ich nicht aus Versehen Fische mit dabei habe.

Vielleicht als Anregung die Fische an den Kescher zu gewöhnen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischhaltung in 3000L, meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
meine anfänglichen 6 __ Sonnenbarsche hatten sich kräftig vermehrt und neben den Goldelritzen auch so ziemlich alle Insekten im Teich  ausgerottet. Da der Teich  dicht mit Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen bewachsen war, musste man ihn leer pumpen um die Fische heraus zu bekommen. In 2 Planschbecken wurde aussortiert. Im einen die Restbestände der __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge im andern die Sonnenbarsche. Im Sonnenbarschbecken waren sehr viel mehr Fische.
Wenn ich hier lese, Goldis vermehren sich wie Karnickel, nun, Sonnenbarsche taten`s bei mir auch.
Grüße
Andrea


----------

